# Iridium satellite and Russian satellite collide in space



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090211/ap_on_sc/satellite_collision


----------



## Spoonser (Feb 16, 2008)

I wondered if someone would've posted about this- I'm hoping the debris field is a non-issue for DBS sats. I have to believe somebody on this site knows.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Spoonser said:


> I wondered if someone would've posted about this- I'm hoping the debris field is a non-issue for DBS sats. I have to believe somebody on this site knows.


The collision was at about 500 miles above Earth, nowhere near the 22,000 miles above Earth where DirecTV's satellites are.


----------

